# CS Server



## Keule (6. Juni 2002)

also ich hab mir den HL Server und den CS Server gekrallt von cs.de - nun wie kann ich den nu einsetzen?


----------



## Keule (7. Juni 2002)

nicht antworten wollen hier wa?


----------



## Flex (7. Juni 2002)

1. Was hat das mit Webserver zu tun?
2. Wie wärs mit einigen Infos über deinen Server?
3. Es ist die Sache der anderen User ob sie dir antworten oder nicht...


----------



## Keule (8. Juni 2002)

1. welches forum wohl sonst? und es ist ein cs online webserver 
2. es gibt nur einen hl server 
3. spinnen wohl


----------



## Sibbe2k (24. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von keule _
> *also ich hab mir den HL Server und den CS Server gekrallt von cs.de - nun wie kann ich den nu einsetzen? *




LOL

sorry aber das ist ja jetzt wohl lächerlich


----------



## bartman336 (24. Juni 2002)

1. cs.de <-- die domain gibbets gar nicht.
2. ist auf eigentlich fast auf jeder seite auf der man die CS-Dedicated Server files ziehen kann eine kurze Anleitung zu finden wie man das ding einsetzt.
3. es gibt so komische dinger nennt man glaube ich suchmaschinen


----------



## Keule (24. Juni 2002)

cs.de isn shortcut für cstrike.de du nase


----------



## bartman336 (24. Juni 2002)

dann guck dir mal deinen shortcut mal genauer an und dann *wusch* *wusch* ham die da doch glatt nen eigenen bereich mit ner anleitung dafür 
http://www.cstrike.de/hlinside/server/


----------



## Keule (24. Juni 2002)

... hab ich völlig übersehen
sorry


----------

